# What will replace Windows 10?



## fossette (Oct 21, 2015)

Microsoft is changing for the worst with Windows 10.  Check their terms and privacy documents.  Here are a few quotes:



> You may make a single copy of the software for backup purposes


Single copy?



> you agree that Microsoft may collect, use, and disclose the information


Big Brother anyone?



> The softwareperiodically checks for system and app updates, and downloads and installs them for you. You may obtain updates only from Microsoft or authorized sources, and Microsoft may need to update your system to provide you with those updates. By accepting this agreement, you agree to receive these types of automatic updates without any additional notice.


Wow!  We know what you need so shut up.



> The software will turn on malware protection if other protection is not installed or has expired. To do so, other antimalware software will be disabled or may have to be removed.





> Microsoft collects many kinds of information in a variety of ways to operate effectively and provide you the best products, services and experiences. We may combine this data with information that is linked to your user ID, such as information associated with your Microsoft account.





> When you acquire, install and use the Program software and services, Microsoft collects information about your use of the software and services as well as about the devices and networks on which they operate. Examples of data we may collect include your name, email address, preferences and interests; location, browsing, search and file history; phone call and SMS data; device configuration and sensor data; voice, text and writing input; and application usage.





> we may collect information about your device and applications





> we may collect voice information





> we may collect information about the file, the application used to open the file, and how long it takes to use it





> when you input text, handwrite notes, or ink comments, we may collect samples of your input





> Standard Computer Data may include information about your computing environment
> Microsoft automatically collects data from the devices you use





> Microsoft shares some data with our partners





> Microsoft may use your contact information (i) to communicate with you





> This contact may be by email, SMS, instant message, web chat, phone, in the user interface, or other means, and may include offers or ads.





> Many features that transmit data to Microsoft are enabled automatically. You will not have the option to turn off the transmission of data for certain features in the Program software and services.





> We share some data collected in connection with the Program with third parties.





> We may share or disclose information about you with other Microsoft controlled subsidiaries and affiliates, and with vendors or agents working on our behalf.





> We may also access, disclose and preserve information about you



How much longer will users tolerate such arrogance?  What is the alternative to Windows 10?  Mac?  FreeBSD?  Linux?  Something else currently on the drawing board?  One thing for sure is that, for the average user to adopt it, the system must be simple to install, easy to use, feature pain free upgrades, and offer plenty of third party software.

Perhaps that this is wishful thinking, but I'd like FreeBSD to take the opportunity to claim that spot!

Dominique.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 21, 2015)

This is a conversation for reddit. I don't think anyone here cares. Personally, I haven't used Windows in at least six years and could actually claim eleven years.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2015)

You may want to read the EULA from Windows XP. The new one really isn't that different. And I agree, discussions about Microsoft licenses don't really have a place here. They tend to spiral out of control quite easily too.


----------



## fossette (Oct 21, 2015)

SirDice said:


> And I agree, discussions about Microsoft licenses don't really have a place here. They tend to spiral out of control quite easily too.



I hope that this thread won't be taken as a license topic.  I used their new licence to make the point that I have a big feeling there will be a *HUGE* gap in the OS market to be filled.  Which OS should fill it?  Which OS will fill it?  That is the question.

Dominique.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 21, 2015)

I wouldn't want scads of Windows users yearning to be free visiting here.


----------



## tingo (Oct 21, 2015)

I agree, I prefer quality over quantity in users also.
BTW, "markets" are for "products" - FreeBSD isn't a product. Hopefully it will never be one.


----------



## quantum-dan (Oct 21, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I wouldn't want scads of Windows users yearning to be free visiting here.


I sincerely doubt that'll be an issue for FreeBSD--this isn't the sort of thing your typical person knows to exist.  They'd have to look pretty hard to find it, given that the only Unix-like OSes that people see without explicitly seeking them out are OS X, Chrome OS and Ubuntu, and no site would recommend FreeBSD for a beginner if they do decide to do some research.

They'll probably go for Ubuntu or Mint.  That's what I did when Windows pushed me over the edge, and those two are just fine with the floods of random people.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 21, 2015)

quantum-dan That's the implication of this thread and what I was responding to.


----------



## Beastie7 (Oct 22, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I wouldn't want scads of Windows users yearning to be free visiting here.



I'd rather have people be exposed to FreeBSD as a real, solid, open Unix platform first before Linux. Those to go through the Windows > Linux > Unix transition tend to be screwed up in the head; at least politically.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 22, 2015)

I'll not respond to this anymore because, as I said in my first post, I'm pretty sure virtually no one here cares about this and my responding refutes what I said, but people who use something other than Windows for the desktop choose to do so. Otherwise, they use Windows cause their friends and family do and don't know any better or have no choice in the matter. I would rather have someone start using FreeBSD because they sought it out and chose it as their best option rather than because their friends and family use it. Far too many people are now choosing Linux because it's the cool thing to do and not technical advantages.


----------



## fnoyanisi (Oct 22, 2015)

fossette said:


> How much longer will users tolerate such arrogance?


Probably well longer than they have already been doing.....



fossette said:


> What is the alternative to Windows 10?  Mac?  FreeBSD?  Linux?  Something else currently on the drawing board?



OS X seems to be the new trend among young (dunno how all those students can afford an MBP ). Given the fact that most software companies have an OS X version of "their precious software" available, (not an Ubuntu/Debian version and I even cannot dare to talk about a FreeBSD version here) people will stick to their shiny Aqua OS without knowing what is underneath (yes it is not FreeBSD, I know).



fossette said:


> One thing for sure is that, for the average user to adopt it, the system must be simple to install, easy to use, feature pain free upgrades, and offer plenty of third party software.


I think FreeBSD has made a huge step forward in this regard with recent additions to the system (pkg(8) , freebsd-update(8)?). Having said that, not having so many developers (like many gnu/linux based OSes) and -like it or not- lacking a (commercial) support from corporates, makes it hard for this project to stay abreast with likes mentioned previously.



Beastie7 said:


> I'd rather have people be exposed to FreeBSD as a real, solid, open Unix platform first before Linux.


Totally agree...Somehow, people think that "FreeBSD is difficult to use/manage" compared to many gnu/linux distros. Yes, it is not "power on and use" like a Windows PC or an MBP (never used one), but for one looking for some advanture in the GNU/Linux world, FreeBSD should not be something that is scared of.

The Why is BSD not better known? article blames it on several factors, but to be honest, I agree only with 2,4, and 5, whereas could criticise 1 and do not agree with 3 (no offense guys).


----------



## PacketMan (Oct 30, 2015)

Having rid my household of Microsoft Windows I can say that my replacement for Windows 10 is FreeBSD. Why would I want to put myself again through the misery of Windows? Windows 8 was the straw that broke the camels back for me. Never again.

Besides, more and more humanity is moving to a 'everything on the Internet' model, so the days of installing complex and different software packages on a general purpose OS is fading.  Just give me my rock solid OS, web browser, and a few other apps, and I am good to go.  Looking forward to the day my wife gives me budget to build a smoking hot new box to load up.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 30, 2015)

I may regret responding in this thread but, in regards to PacketMan 's comment, I've had a ton of issues with Windows over the last two weeks. My wife, who needs Windows only because she does my company books with QuickBooks and that's what our accountant uses, has constant problems with everything from wifi ("No internet connection") to everything being slow to start up, to software incompatibility, and on and on.

At my restaurant, the cash registers run on Windows. I will never understand why such things use Windows. It's been a problem ever since we switched to them a number of years ago. We were on XP till just this year. To upgrade to Windows 7 we had to buy all new systems. Every software update resets any custom settings we have cause the developers mustn't know how to write proper code or can't get their code to update without resetting things.

Yesterday, we found out our router had scaled back to only 2Mb up/down due to incompatibility with Windows (makes no sense to me) and I have to buy a new one. We can't update this less than one-year old computer to Win8 or Win10, if I really wanted to, due to incompatibility or, possibly, Microsoft's new, annual pay model for Win10. I'm really not sure we have hardware compatibility to do that anyway.

Rebooting the register cause something went wrong takes 15 minutes! Can you imagine standing in line waiting that long to pay for your food?

And don't get me started on the anti-virus locking out of upgrades, downloads, service disruptions, etc.

It's just on and on, multiple times per year, and the fixes only occur should I accidentally stumble into some tech support guy who knows the solution and doesn't understand why no one else gave it to me previously.

ALL of our problems  are things I NEVER have with FreeBSD (or even Linux) and any tech support person would know the solutions off the back of their hand (as if we would ever have those issues). While some may state that the use of Windows makes it easier for the user, I suggest that the interface is already custom designed for the POS cash register and doesn't need any more hand holding.

Yes, I'm ranting cause the router thing just happened and I always ask the question, "Why is this thing using Windows?!"


----------

